# Micromax LED40K360 40Inch LED TV Hands on



## readermaniax (Sep 8, 2013)

*2.bp.blogspot.com/-dj-6Wh9h8kw/UiRKTzvUDiI/AAAAAAAABBk/Yk2oKZy_aQA/s640/_DSC0080+copy.jpg​
We got our hands on the New Micromax LED40K360 40” LED TV. We tried searching about it online but couldn’t find anything, nothing on the Micromax site as well. After much research we got to a conclusion that is actually a Hisense LED TV, which is being marketed in India with the name of Micromax. So, We did a review of it.

*4.bp.blogspot.com/-fGav1VfFDsQ/UiRKg6_oURI/AAAAAAAABBs/s_-40G7YIYs/s640/_DSC0051+copy.jpg​
The Micromax LED40K360 40 LED TV as sits on a rectangular Stand (wall mounting option is also available) and dressed all in Piano black finish weighs 13 kgs. The screen quality is good and does manage to deflect most of the light falling on it from external sources. The 45-degree tilt of the panel makes placing the Micromax LED42K316 42 inch LED TV in the room fairly easy.


*3.bp.blogspot.com/-2dz2KTRoGto/UiRKu9P8kJI/AAAAAAAABB0/JtVsizqFkJQ/s320/_DSC0062+copy.jpg(1, 2) Input Ports (3) Menu, Channel, Volume, Power Buttons

​The rear of the Television houses all the controls and connectivity post which is laid out in a L shaped manner. What impress us are the 3 HDMI & 2 USB 2.0 options available. When we first received the unit, it was hard to switch it on, why? There is an un-needed power on/off button located on the bottom of the bezel without which the unit will not powering. The Menu, Source, Volume, Channel and power buttons are hidden behind the right hand side of the screen which are relatively easy to spot and access. We were really unhappy with the quality of the remote, which comes with the TV. Its clear that there was no research done and the ergonomics weren’t taken into consideration at all.

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-EmwQiuThrpU/UiRLH0__C0I/AAAAAAAABB8/lZwSL9b9-xM/s640/_DSC0039.JPG​

The panel of the Micromax LEF40K360 40 inch LED TV has an aspect ratio of 16:9 and the levels of black are deep giving a nice contrast ratio. Though you could fiddle around with the setting the colors do become deep at certain points and the picture becomes over saturated.

*4.bp.blogspot.com/-LHKknZBfQ8c/UiRME8HSBGI/AAAAAAAABCU/jv0BiY5e8bo/s640/_DSC0069.JPG​
With a screen resolution of 1920x1080, videos when viewed in HD do look good on the display but performance cannot be really expected out the Micromax LED42K360 40” LED TV. With a slow 6ms response time and 60Hz Motion rate the pictures tend to blur out on fast action sequences. Motion rate of 150+Hz is considered to be ideal. The problem also arises when you’re viewing SD content on the TV, the lack of an upscaling feature delivers pixilated content. Though the backlighting on the panel is quiet acceptable unlike the rest of the Micromax LEDs out there.

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-KjhHFJi584A/UiRLm5AgGVI/AAAAAAAABCE/t7k6HZtIqLs/s640/_DSC0058+copy.jpg​
The basic menu setting and easy to access customization options along with the TV remote make setting the TV according to your preferences a breeze, though the option to change the advanced settings is not available. The Audio of the Micromax LED42K360 40” LED TV failed to impress us as well. The 5.0 SRS WOW inbuilt system fails to live up to the expectation and it is highly advisable to invest in a Speaker system along with the TV.

*4.bp.blogspot.com/-MWafK5V7DQU/UiRL5lEcGfI/AAAAAAAABCM/FbKPX6oYXIo/s640/_DSC0060.JPG​
The Panel also features a Standby light at the bottom center of the panel, which we found to be brighter than needed. Many features like Low power consumption, manual tuning, screen freeze on this TV are quite gimmicky and we found them to be useless. Though this TV is just a rebranded Hisense LED TV Micromax has done a good job of introducing with a 40 Inch LED TV in a price range of Rs. 28,000 and that’s is its only USP.

*Our Rating : 7/10*


----------



## bhvm (Oct 20, 2013)

why is that girl looking as if she was baked in Hell and deep fried with shezwan sacuce?
Very unnatural (red) Skin colour.

Nicely written review tough!


----------



## Gollum (Oct 21, 2013)

bhvm said:


> why is that girl looking as if she was baked in Hell and deep fried with shezwan sacuce?
> Very unnatural (red) Skin colour.
> 
> Nicely written review tough!



lol I never saw the girl. Only when you mentioned it is when I scrolled back up to see what you meant.
>its a good tv to watch movies on a big screen. I would buy it if after sales service is good. no point in spending less money for bad service.


----------



## bhvm (Oct 22, 2013)

I have been using lg large panels since years (many piece many models). very high quality and atleast 10 year reliability . try lg if you have budget.


----------



## freshseasons (Oct 28, 2013)

If you have budget you may want to take Sony 4K ultra HDs or Samsungs but we really aren't talking this in a Micromax LED Tv review which brings us to the point, yes looks like it a good budget value tv.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Nov 13, 2013)

bhvm said:


> why is that girl looking as if she was baked in Hell and deep fried with shezwan sacuce?
> Very unnatural (red) Skin colour.
> !


The blame could go to the camera, not the Tv itself. Because with that kind of oversaturation, this TV will be nothing short of unviewable.
The poor upscaling is a real let down for TVs which boast Hull HD resolution. I have seen some cheap TVs in shops where we put our pendrives to watch basic 360p and 480p MP4 music videos and boy it looks bad. Those TVs are the under Rs30,000 ones. 

Anyways, for Rs28,000 this seems like a bad deal... Micromax's 32" 720p version can be bought for 18,000 and that TV has similar features, or lack of it. Maybe ignorant people who got bafflewaxed by the 1080p + 40" specs will buy this.

In terms of cellphones brand may not matter, but in terms of TVs, ALWAYS go for good brands which use quality panels from Samsung,Sharp or Toshiba.

PS. Has this forum become an advertising space for tech blogs?? Hot linking is not allowed so just paste the entire review of a website as a "post" ???


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 14, 2013)

My advice: Get a TV from a brand which has authorised service centre nearby.

I bought a Sony BRAVIA 26" LCD TV four years ago. After a year, it started giving problems. Local repair guys told that it could be a problem of mobo, as they tried replacing few other parts. Those other parts would make the TV run perfectly for 3-4 months. A year ago I got its original mobo from Delhi


----------

